# Anyone sell a P60 laser drop in module?



## Espionage Studio

I love the idea of dropping a laser module into a Surefire or Solarforce host. I know it has been done by at least one crafty person on here, I'm surprised they are not more readily available. If anyone can point me in the right direction I would be de-LIGHT-ed thanks!


----------



## peter yetman

NIce pun. We just did Sleeping Beauty and the the Daleks on stage, as you do. One of the lines was "You look Dalektable", OOOF!
P


----------



## nfetterly

Good idea, I'd be in for one....


----------



## psychbeat

Hell yeah.


----------



## Espionage Studio

I wish I was craftier and had the equipment I would try to make something, but there are more than enough talented fellers on this forum that could create something great I'm certain of that.


----------



## m4a1usr

Hmmmm,..... what color led and power range are you guys thinking about? It wouldn't be too hard to alter a premade 5mw laser and drop it in a copper P60 like VOB or Matt makes. Or are you guy's thinking something over the top?


----------



## psychbeat

m4a1usr said:


> Hmmmm,..... what color led and power range are you guys thinking about? It wouldn't be too hard to alter a premade 5mw laser and drop it in a copper P60 like VOB or Matt makes. Or are you guy's thinking something over the top?



Something fairly inexpensive for flashahics who already have a ton of p60 hosts to try playing with a laser is what I was imagining

Single 18650 cell would be awesome if possible- no idea of the voltage required for lazers.


----------



## Tac Gunner

Pretty neat idea!


----------



## Tana

:twothumbs


----------



## light-modder

I think Jayrob made some at one point.


----------



## chillinn

Old posts, don't see anything for sale:

Tofty's 2W Laser Drop-in In Solarforce Host

SHIN's Drop-in laser module - P60


----------



## Espionage Studio

psychbeat, I was thinking along the same lines as you. 18650 power, maybe 2 IMR 18350's if needed. It seems to me if the price was right (~$100 maybe $150?) a lot of people would be into one of these. I have some great old Surefire hosts that mostly just sit there, I've got more hosts than good LED drop ins and a laser module in a C2 or M2 would just be nifty. I have a cheap eBay laser that I fire off every so often, just thought it would be nice to have a cool laser in one of my unused hosts. M4a1usr, that is what I had in mind too, a nice copper drop in with the laser goodies in it. I'm unfamiliar with power ranges but something dangerous and on the fringes of legality always appeals to me. My current laser is green and I enjoy the high visibility of the beam, even in daylight.


----------



## Tired of darkness

surefire use to make a head that fit on the 660, it was pretty cool also a splinter so you could run the laser head and p60 head at the same time


----------



## Hutchoven

What about this?

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10007179/4026402-ultrafire-wf-502b-300mw-532nm-green-light-laser

Think you could swap in a normal p60 flashlight type drop in?


----------



## Espionage Studio

For that price I might consider trying it although it looks bigger that a p60 head I can't tell for sure. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Hutchoven

Espionage Studio said:


> For that price I might consider trying it although it looks bigger that a p60 head I can't tell for sure. Thanks for the link!



It's a 502b so I figured any p60 would work in it. Let me know if you end up trying it, I kinda want one myself now.


----------



## Espionage Studio

I see that it comes with a cr123 sized battery, it makes me wonder if the laser module is so big that it couldn't be used in an 18650 Solarforce host? I wish they would sell just the laser for $10 and they can keep all that other stuff.


----------



## light-modder

When this first started I thought about the heatsinks I've seen around online that people have made and thought that if there was interest I'd be willing to have some made. A week or so later my 6P sold but if there was interest I'd buy a new one to make sure they fit. We could do it a few different ways. They could be machined for a standard 12mm module with a couple set screws to keep it in place. Or we could try to make it a direct mount into the heatsink i.e. the diode itself mounts into the heatsink and a lens screws on the front. This would probably take a lot of R&D which may cost more than it's worth. We could also do aluminum or copper whichever more people wanted. I could order the modules and install them and sell it as a whole unit or we could just make the heatsinks. Let me know what you all think but they will probably be more than $10. But we don't know until we try.


----------



## Espionage Studio

light-modder, there were some for sale on the forum here recently, the person had multiple units and were $34 with batteries if I remember correctly. I'm still in on this, I think it would be a great item to have for sure.


----------



## light-modder

Oh sweet I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Espionage Studio

I'm left with no choice but to bump this thread due to the extremely high level of want for this product. :huh:


----------



## Espionage Studio

Bump to keep the dream alive.


----------



## mk2rocco

I'm right there with you...


----------



## Dingle1911

A P60 laser module would be awesome, does anyone know where I could get one?


----------



## Offgridled

I'll take it. PM me please


----------



## Espionage Studio

If someone could crank these out, they would certainly be a nifty toy if the price was right.


----------



## markr6

I've purchased some of the cheap $13 18650 lasers off ebay. Pretty nice! But a dropin would sure be cool. Green laser in my MD2? Hell yeah!


----------



## yellow

I dont buy that _extreme high level of want _thing
(if that means _in numbers_, not in high want of a single member ...) 

if it were so, there were offers ...

lets look at the cons of the idea:
1st and foremost: DANGER ... how often my lights still happen to be taken by someone blinding themselves, just to "test that light"  
good that are not lasers ...
2nd size: no need for a laser to be that big (a P60 host is simply too big for that. Laser has to be thin and sleek)


if someone wants such a thing and there is no offers, why not mod for oneself?
getting a laser module for the battery choice of the host is not that difficult,
nor is to drill a hole though a hump of aluminium and file the outside round to fit into
:thinking:
A nice project

PS: pro(s) of the idea --> really much metal to get away the heat from the module ...


----------



## mk2rocco

I think for CPF member the want level is very high because almost everyone has some P60/D26 compatible host and lasers are just cool (and dangerous).


----------



## Espionage Studio

Want level: pegged at 11


----------



## Artorias

Super interested in this as well, considering the "drill a hole though a hump of aluminium and file" route but not quite that desperate yet.

Edit: Someone mentioned this: https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...en-light-laser Is this Fasttech place any good? they wont accept PayPal and I'm weary about giving them my cc info :S


----------



## Espionage Studio

Can't/won't let this dream die, must have laser power!


----------



## Espionage Studio

Artorias, I have not tried that but I might give it a shot. I would sure seem by looking at that laser that it would be removable pill that could conceivable fit into one of my Surefires or a Solarforce host. I figure if something wen haywire and my card was comprimised it would be my banks responsibility to pick up the tab on that. I just might take a shot at it. If anyone reads this and has any experience, i too would like to know how how this thing has worked out for them.


Artorias said:


> Super interested in this as well, considering the "drill a hole though a hump of aluminium and file" route but not quite that desperate yet.
> 
> Edit: Someone mentioned this: https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...en-light-laser Is this Fasttech place any good? they wont accept PayPal and I'm weary about giving them my cc info :S


----------



## Illum

If the window isn't AR coated... output might be scattered all over the place. Whats the word on laser burning a hole through lexan?


----------



## Espionage Studio

If it was me, I'd drop it into a different host and take the glass out but screw the bezel back on. Straight shot through the air at that point [emoji1489]


----------



## light-modder

Yeah I'd imagine you'd want to remove the lens.
Fast tech is great I've had no problems.
The small cheap laser modules I have found to install in a hunk of aluminum to keep things cheap are all 3V or 5V. This obviously presents a problem. Of course with an appropriate spacer one could be used in a standard two cell host.


----------



## Boltgun

this has soooo much potential. I would be down for one myself. One could even make run off one battery with the Laser drop in having an extension going into the battery tube. 

Boltgun


----------



## Juggernaut

Wow no one ever came across that tactical 1+ Watt Blue laser in the solar force host many years ago? I'd never find it now (talking 5 plus years) but around the same time Wicked laser made the artic someone set up a business selling Solar force flashlights with a 1+ confirmed rated blue diode to mount on guns. It was everything your looking for a P60 head in a P60 host running on 1x 18650 cell. It didn't look very fancy IE just a drop in on a standard host. I'm sure those "lights" are out there somewhere and the guy must still be around even if his business is bust.


----------



## Espionage Studio

Juggernaut said:


> Wow no one ever came across that tactical 1+ Watt Blue laser in the solar force host many years ago? I'd never find it now (talking 5 plus years) but around the same time Wicked laser made the artic someone set up a business selling Solar force flashlights with a 1+ confirmed rated blue diode to mount on guns. It was everything your looking for a P60 head in a P60 host running on 1x 18650 cell. It didn't look very fancy IE just a drop in on a standard host. I'm sure those "lights" are out there somewhere and the guy must still be around even if his business is bust.



Thank you for the tip, I will keep an eye out for that...it sounds exactly like what I’m after!


----------



## Espionage Studio

Still keeping the dream alive, using my “brighter than the ad specified” cheap green eBay laser for now...


----------



## id30209

Conntact jayrob. Guy is laser freak and have dozens of laser mods in 6P etc hosts


----------



## Espionage Studio

It’s a new year 2019 and I am still on the hunt folks.


----------



## reviewcart

I was once a flashaholic and addicted in laser beam now.
So I have collected and made a lot of flashlights.


I started making my laser DIY and mod, these days.
One day I'd like to make P60 style drop-in laser module.


P60 is a well-known flashlight module and its size is standardized. There are many compatible hosts of variable design and battery combination. (even battery extension tube) Therefore I can use any driver, any combination of battery and can change host easily for the duration of usage, design..and so on.


I have made and collected flashlight-P60 modules already. Today I add laser-P60 to my collection.


----------



## light-modder

Lol I was just thinking about these a couple days ago.


----------



## andyz

I still have a couple left and still keep my surefire and jetbeam laser modded flashlights, would love to keep manufacturing but unfortunately illegal here in Australia now


----------



## id30209

andyz said:


> I still have a couple left and still keep my surefire and jetbeam laser modded flashlights, would love to keep manufacturing but unfortunately illegal here in Australia now



PM coming


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## andyz

Sorry guys my mistake, I have a couple of laser heads for the surefire but not p60. I have ordered a 50mw laser module from ebay as i dont usually have trouble getting them in. I will get the lathe out and make something up and see how it looks.


----------



## Espionage Studio

Please keep us posted, I'm thinking that at least a few of us here will be very interested in what you come up with...


andyz said:


> Sorry guys my mistake, I have a couple of laser heads for the surefire but not p60. I have ordered a 50mw laser module from ebay as i dont usually have trouble getting them in. I will get the lathe out and make something up and see how it looks.


----------



## Espionage Studio

4 years I have been waiting for my dream, I can feel it coming any time now!


----------



## light-modder

You’re just wanting a cheap laser diode right? I know we talked about it before but I want to make sure.


----------



## Espionage Studio

light-modder, thank you for the response. I have quite a few Surefire lights and some other P60 type hosts and just thought it would be cool to have a drop-in module that I could just through into a classic Surefire and make it into a laser toy. Inexpensive is always nice but depending on quality or output the price is negotiable ;-)


----------



## Espionage Studio

Yearly dream bump ;-)


----------



## light-modder

808vudoo had made a couple I believe. You might send him a pm.


----------



## 808vudoo

Aloha, ES...I have a few prototypes I built in P60 drop-ins that might fit what your looking for. If your handy with a soldering iron I also have a few custom pills left over if you want to give it a try.


----------



## 808vudoo

light-modder said:


> 808vudoo had made a couple I believe. You might send him a pm.



Aloha brother 🤙🤙


----------



## Espionage Studio

Missed this post, 808vudoo I will shoot you a PM! Still on the hunt, fired off a PM to someone else too. Thanks for the info light-modder.


----------

